# what kind is this



## mountaindew (Oct 15, 2012)

I found this camera going through my grandfathers attic.I was hoping someone could tell me what model it is,how old and is it worth anything


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 15, 2012)

It says right on the front of the lens it's a Kodak Diomatic Series 1


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 15, 2012)

There are many, many, many models of pre-WW II Kodak folding cameras and there is usually/often a plate somewhere on the body that identifies it.
They aren't worth much and are best kept as a souvenir on a shelf.


----------



## compur (Oct 15, 2012)

"Diomatic" isn't the camera model, it's the shutter.  The camera is a Kodak Vigilant 620 which was available with several choices of lens/shutter combinations.


----------



## mountaindew (Oct 15, 2012)

compur said:


> "Diomatic" isn't the camera model, it's the shutter.  The camera is a Kodak Vigilant 620 which was available with several choices of lens/shutter combinations.



Thank you both very much


----------

